# THE role play action thread, #2: Homeworld



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

_ Coming out of the gate, you find yourself on a plannet with a surface riddled with so many craters, the origonal form of the ground is unrecognisable... For the Fenrakk, this planet is home._


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk walked across the barren wasteland, navigating the ruined planet with ease.
He felt something odd at the edges of his senses. Remorse? Love? Odd. He filed it away, hoping to decipher it later.
The planet had not changed in centuries, its wasteland preserved due to lack of anyone visiting, other than Fenrakk.
As he walked, he discovered a small structure in the middle of nowhere. There was a moldy fence surrounding it, in places either melted, belt, or removed. The roof had caved in eons ago, and whatever ornaments had been there were no longer there.
Despite the fact that there was litttle fencing left, and that he could easily tear it apart, he walked around the structure at a distance, as though the fence were still there. A barely distinguishable path wove through a large opening in the fence. Walking through it, he entered the structure.
He was home.

OOC: Will others be here?


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Daxtar rolled as he came out of the closing gate... and stood after it was safe. Blasted, crater-strewn... something big had happened here. not seeing any others in the area, Daxtar set off after what could only be Fenrakk 101.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Chimpalot landed on his feet, his new monstrous form easily capable of absorbing the fall. He looked up to see the two bots he had hurled through fall towards him blasting him with lasers. He roared from the pain and body slammed one into the ground, he then preceded to grab the other and rip it apart. He dropped the remainder of it and looked about. Pain still had control of his senses and when he saw two figures a little way away he shrieked in fury and started to lope towards them with frightening speed...

While he chased after them, the bot which he had jumped on started to beep, and then slowly put itself back together. . .


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

"osik" Daxtar mumbled to himself, hearing some monster scream behind him, he truned, shot a few carbine rounds at it, and a disruptor round at one of its shoulders, before breaking into a run, angling himself so that he could loop around and gate out... maybe he WAS better off going back to Mandalor and owning up to Boba...


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: Internet up! Me happy!

Fenrakk walked into the destroyed bulding. It seemed like nothing special, just some wooden furniture and a few tools strewn around.
He had a flashback of his first time here. One of his first missions, he had been sent to assassinate a cult leader here... so long ago.
Leaving, he walked toward a mountain farther down the road, passing more craters and destroyd hunks of meal. It was impossible to to tell what they were, but he knew. He knew everything.
He faintly heard gunshots from somewhere farther back, from the direction of the starrgate. _Just echoes of the past,_ he thought.
Reaching the mountain, he circled it until he found a cave. Inside was a large blast door, roughly 4-5 meters tall and 3-4 wide. Inscripted on one of the doors was barely readable letters, worn out by the passsage of time, and only three letters were readable: FSR.
He gently pulled the door, trying not to cause any damage.
After all, this place wasn't even touched by war.

OOC: I was wondering, sice this is my world, should I be like, an assistant GM? :biggrin:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Fenrakk, I dont mind you coming up with the location, makes my job easier, and the whole point of this thread was to show some orrigonal RPing, Just dont mess up the other players (No big monsters), and no giving yourself a huge advantage (No armies of death. I'll just handle interation type things, and dangerous stuff again, no big monsters, and no armies of death. I'll handal those:biggrin:. 

_Chimpsalot watched as the robot re-asembled itself. It began to rebuild in a new form. Its parts moved into new positions, and soon chimsalot was facing down the barral of a large lazer cannon, it began to charge. Right about then, Chimpsalot (I'm assuming) was hit by Daxtars shots. This angered him, and distracted him long enughf for the bot to fire. Chimsalots arm was charred, but his new form was not defeated, and quickly annihalated the robot in furry.
Meenwhile, Fenrakk continued his reveree. _


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: I just mean decide upon the scenery, and OK anything concerning the planet and its state.
OOC: And as my first advice, I suggest you kill those robots or sneak by them to catch up to me (though I have no idea where those guys came from...)

Once inside, he walked into a vast complex.
After a few meters, the hallway opened into a T-junction, two hallways branching off either way. Opposite the entry hallway was a sign reading:

WELCOME TO *FPS* LABORATORIES!
NOW GO HOME.​
Taking the left passage, he walked down a series of hallways skimming the edge of the mountain. Huge, bulky machines occupied spaces in the rooms, still sealing metallic components together, as though not noticing the years that had passed. _And they probably haven't,_ Fenrakk reminded himslf, knowing that these machines were not as sopistcated as him.
On the other side of the circular mountain, there was another T-junction, connecting to the other hallway. However, this new side hallway did not leave the mountain - it went deeper inside.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Realizing that there was no way he would get past the massive ape, or the re-arranging bots... Daxtar skidded to a halt, and set off at full tear in the direction Fenrakk had went, hoping the other bot would keep the ape busy. shooting it was a bad idea...

ooc: edited: fixed: it meow read Fenrakk... lol


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC:It's *F*enrakk! not *R*enrakk! :laugh:


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Frankenchimp biggrin screamed in animalistic fury. His mind had just started to clear when he had been shot by Daxtar and once again he was thrown into confusion. He charged into the bot as it blasted him and he knocked it to the ground. The area where his arm was charred started regrowing fur at such a pace that it was causing him even more agony. He repeatedly beat the bot into the ground with his fists until there was nothing but tiny fragments left. Unfortunately this only took four punches.

With the machine destroyed Frankenchimp sniffed the air. He could smell the energy of the bullets that had hit him and turning in Daxtars direction started to chase him in huge leaps. He travelled fast and before he knew it he had landed on his target and was about to pound him with his fist when his mind cleared.
"I... I'm sorry." He managed to say in his new, guttural, way of speaking. "I didn't... I didn't mean to attack you... I was in a rage and..." Frankenchimp's voice trailed off until he attempted at saying something else "I can smell... Somehow smell... another machine... I don't know how... I have to return to my Home Planet... Maybe they can cure me... Should we find this machine... What do you think. . ?"


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: I thought you were Sir Chimpsalot...
Anyway, I'm guessing that the 'other robot' is me, correct? If so, you must explain to me how in a complex/factory made of constantly moving machines, you can single me out...


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

((OOC: *sigh* I was Sir Chimpalot but because of changing into a giant monster I thought I'd change the name to Frankenchimp. I didn't think I'd have to explain that.
I can single you out simply because you've been doing most of this roleplay on your own so I thought I'd make our characters meet up. If you don't want it then just consider my character unable to smell you. . .))


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Daxtar stopped, still warry, but the creature seemed to have calmed down. Drawing his side-arm (Mandalorian ripper, a really nasty armour penetrating auto-pistol, pretty much) and loaded it with a tranquelizer dart, incase Frankenchimp lost it again.
"So you need a bit of help, eh?" Daxtar asked, stepping towards the ape. looking around and not seeing much... he really should go make things right back on Mandalore... but he would need to bring some decent tech as an apology. this creatures home probbalby had some good stuff...
"Well, I'm not on a job right now, so for a bit of tech, I could help you out... do know the address for your planet on the DHD?"


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: Of course I want you to meet up with me...
OOC: Mandalorian? I sense Star Wars :laugh:

Fenrakk looked at the wall opposite the branching hallway. 'The Foundation of Scientific Research' was written on a plaque here.
For reasons he could not explain, he was tempted to stare at it. Then he moved down the hallway, heading down a winding path through a series of crossroads...


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"I... I can smell so many power sources... They are like fuels... One of them is stronger... More active... Oh my planet... We should find this other machine... I can't remember how to work the Stargate... Maybe it would know..." Frankenchimp's mind was constantly occupied with other things as he wondered in the general direction his nose was telling him to go, "My planet... My planet is in Alpha galaxy 3... Planet number 3.14159265358979323846... But that's our own measurements... I don't know its address on the DHD..."

As he rambled on they reached a blast door. It was left slightly ajar though it was to small for Frankenchimp to squeeze through so instead he forced his way through. While he was shoving and pushing at the door a sharp bit of metal attached to it got caught on his arm and broke the skin. Suddenly Frankenchimp roared in agony. It was too much for his mind to handle. He smashed through the doorway and still shrieking raced on all fours down the corridor at frightening speed, completely ignoring, or forgetting, Daxtar. His mind racing, he didn't stop as he collided with and destroyed walls, causing an infernal racket. He was now nearing his target, eager for battle. . .


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk heard the sounds. Worse, they were coming closer.
What made those sounds? Other than walls breaking, a Xreetok was the source of the sounds. Not oly that, but it had transformed, and was now charging straight for him.
Worse still, it was breaking down the precious complex. Fenrakk101 would have easily stood in the way of a nuke or two to defend it, and now this tiny mallusk would dare destroy this holy place? He must be killed.
Then Frankenchimp burst through the wall, and was quickly being strangled by Fenrakk's energy claw.
All he needed was some time...

OOC: Okay Solitaire just keep the fight going for a while


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

"dikut..." at that, Daxtar fired the dart into frankenchimp, the high power of the ripper peircing his hide, and the mild sedative immediately taking effect
"Stand down droid!!" Daxtar proceeded to shout, as he was at the edge of the rippers range. when he finally got into the room, he added
"this, creature was the, monkey, that was with us during the escape from the complex, I think it would be best if we got it back to its home-world, it knows the kriffing places name, but doesnt remember how to use a DHD, could you give us a hand?"
ooc: yes Star Wars, but only the parts that can survive 40K. And my character isnt from there, just passed through for a while...

if this is too much interference, I will edit


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: NP

Fenrakk loosened his grip on Frankenchimp's neck, but did not release. Instead, a needle shot out of his palm, and injected a fluid into it. Then Frankenchimp turned back into Sir Chimpsalot, although he was still unconscious.
'I can take you to its home planet, yes, but we have a building to fix,' he siad. 'And I still have some unfinished business here'.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

As Blazekiel rolled out from behind a machine, he held his pistols at both Fenrakk's and Daxtar's heads. "Don't move or I shoot." he told them "now answer a couple of questions. Who are you and what are you here for?"


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

"hut'uune... I do beleive this is the droids complex... and you'll move that pistol from my head if you know whats good for you, if you dont know who youre threatening, you may not know all of his tricks. This could end very badly for you..." Daxtar replied, musles readieng for action, and secretly glad he had replaced his helmet before getting here.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Fenrakk held his energy claw out. 'This infadel has disgraced this complex. I must deal with him. Alone.'
Daxtar had barely blinked before the newcomer was on the ground, his postols tossed aside, and with the blade of Fenrakk's pickaxe at his throat.
'It appears I must repose your questiopn,' he said. 'Who are you to stand against me?'


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

not one to get involved in someone else's fight, Daxtar took the unconscious Chimpsalot, and left the building... he would return when Fenrakk called for him, a deals a deal after all.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Slowly Sir Chimpalot opened his eyes. His body ached all over yet he appeared to be alive. It suddenly dawned on him that he wasn't racked with uncontrollable pain and could make sense of all of his conflicting memories.

The last thing he remembered was the machine he had been tracking gripping him with some sort of energy claw before driving a syringe into him that must have caused him to revert to his usual form.
"I, I am very weak, I can't stay awake much longer is there anything you need me to tell or ask you before I slip back into unconsciousness?" said Sir Chimpalot to the Alien ally he vaguely recognised from the time in his monstrous form. Even as he said it his vision started to go dim and blurry. . .


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

"Just rest, a tired soldgier is a dead one" it wasnt so much sympathy that impelled Daxtar to make the remark, so much as that a dead client wont pay, and a dead ally is no good either. He set the chimp in a stable and protected looking pile of rubble... that Frankenchimp had made, ironically, then set about doing a systems check, recharging his disruptor; and finally, he took some supplies out of his pack and started putting together some micro-rockets for his wrist launcher.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

As Daxtar exited the room, Blazekiel drew two of his combat knives. "We could resolve this pacifically. I am here only to go to somewhere where I can gather more souls for my... personal... purposes."
(OOC: ready action:biggrin:: stab at chest and head. Oh, I forgot to mention this before, but I've got a coulple nasty tricks up my sleeve...)

(OOC:edited, oops, my bad. )


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: I tossed your pistols across the room, edit your post and read mine :ireful2:


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

And it's dead :cray:


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Blazekiel suddenly awoke. He noticed that he had a cut on his neck. _My nanobots will take care of that_ he thought as he felt the nanobots go to the place of injury through his bloodstream. He grabbed his pistols and walked outside.(in the direction opposite to Fenrakk)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Alright... that post was pointless, I didn't respond.

Fenrakk stood up. 'Infadel. If you seek the redemption of me, my gods and my complex, you will help fix the damaged walls and then stain the Blood Mural with your bloodstream.' With that, he released his pressure and walked away, apparently towards this Mural place.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

"So be it" Blazekiel muttered under his breath. He grabbed his pistols and holstered them. He then followed Fenrakk. "Now what?" he asked Fenrakk.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

OOC: Goddamn your late...

Fenrakk walked through the complex, taking complex turns and going around large rooms. If he noticed that it would have been quicker to just use some of the holes in the walls, he hid it well.
Eventually, they came to a large, circular room, with a large circular pit in the center.
'Wait here,' he said. 'We must reawaken Gaia.'
With that, he stepped forward and began to head towards the pit. A control panel littered with buttons sprang up around the perimeter, and Fenrakk bagan pressing buttons seemingly at random


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

(OOC: Sorry)
Blazekiel stood while Fenrakk pressed buttons on a control pad, seemingly at random.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Suddenly, the panels went back into the floor. The complex shook, as though a large earthquake were trying to bring it down. Then, it stopped. A large, spherical hologram appeared above the pit. Thousands of blinking lights appeared, moving around, then fading out, then reappearing at certain points.
'Even in this quiet, the planet is still at war,' he said to no one in particular. Turning towards Blazikiel, he threw his arms wide. 'This complex - these machines - are all just a lost cause,' he said. With that, he turned and left the room.


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

_Ok..._ Blazekiel thought as he followed fenrakk out of the room. "What do you mean they're a lost cause?" he asked Fenrakk as they exited the room.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

it had been over an hour. Daxtar had several mini-missiles ready, and he was getting bored...
how long was this going to take? Fenrakk should have finished off the assassin long ago... he thought to himself, as he began searching the outside walls of the complex for power outlets to recharge the cells on his disruptor from


----------

